# Cleaned the bay - Pics inside



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Never done a engine bay before so thought id give it a go, forgot to take shots of before, dum dum.

Anyway started with APC and a paint brush going over everything, i then gave a final spray with APC before hitting it with the PW, had to use some WD40 on some stubbon bits, after drying i dressed with AG bumper care.

Looks good to me


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumb: top job there fella!

love doing the engine bay, i think it's one of the most rewarding parts of detailing.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking nice and clean. 

Nice work.

Chris.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

looks smart. are you taking it to PV castle coombe on saturday?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats a pretty serious looking air filter!

Excellent work on making it all shiny.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good mate. I remember the first time i did mine and im not sorry to say i was a little worried. Now its some thing i do regularly


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking nice and neat.


----------



## Tommmm (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Guys I'm fairly new to all this and I still can't grasp all the abbreviations.

APC?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

APC - all purpose cleaner


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

all purpose cleaner. 

looking very smart mate


edit..... too slow.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

In fact, here is the full abbreviation guide:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171436


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

What filter do you have on there?


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

SNAKEBITE said:


> What filter do you have on there?


BMC possibly? Not sure.

This bay looks might clean! Tempted to do mine!


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Have always been a bit worried about using the pw , on the engine bay .


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

tonz said:


> Have always been a bit worried about using the pw , on the engine bay .


Just seems a bit wrong to me as well haha.


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Well done mate looks good


----------



## gazhull8474 (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good i would be tempted to change all bolts and screws as i reckon this would give an excellent look only if its your car though


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Agree on being scared to use PW on the Engine bay!!!

How do you know exactly what to cover up? I know you should do any electrical connections, but there's no way you can see / get to all of them - especially the ones behind the inlet etc....

It really does worry me lol


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

looks like a great job there fella

tim


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great job there mate, looks very nice, and once the 'big clean' is out of the way, keeping on top of it is comparatively easy :thumb:


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

looks nice mate, good job


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

looks great , nice work


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice job mate. looks good


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

what apc did you use?


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> :thumb: top job there fella!
> 
> love doing the engine bay, i think it's one of the most rewarding parts of detailing.


couldnt agree more mate

great looking engine bay, wish I had more plastic like yours, looking good 
:car:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks excellent, top marks looks so glossy under there too.

Hello also from Clacton


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice and clean there mate. good job.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Agree on being scared to use PW on the Engine bay!!!
> 
> How do you know exactly what to cover up? I know you should do any electrical connections, but there's no way you can see / get to all of them - especially the ones behind the inlet etc....
> 
> It really does worry me lol


 Tape and Plastic bag wrap all electrical connections that you can. Bag up the HT leads and coil back too. I
Read somwhere about using tin foil but wouldnt reccomend it. Might also consider running the engine while power washing, if the engine stalls or falters while spraying you have some idea where the water has got in.


----------

